# Game Thread: Tuesday Feb. 21 vs Hornets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (26-23) - New Orleans Hornets (29-23)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves:*























*David Harrison | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones*










*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































*Chris Paul | Kirk Snyder | Desmond Mason | David West | PJ Brown*

*Key Reserves:*























*Aaron Williams | Rasual Butler | Speedy Claxton*

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 17-8
Road: 9-15
Overall: 26-23 (3rd in Central, 5th in Eastern, 11th in NBA)

New Orleans Hornets
Home: 19-8
Road: 10-15
Overall: 29-23 (3rd in Southwest, 6th in Western, 9th in NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- 18 ppg in last 2 games*








*- 22.3 ppg in last 3 games*

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Elbow







- Groin







- Concussion (Questionable)

*Hornets-*








- Shoulder (Questionable)

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Chris Paul vs Anthony Johnson

Pacers 104
Hornets 97


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wasn't Croshere back after All Star game?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 95
hornets 88


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Wasn't Croshere back after All Star game?


With 2 concussions in a month, I have no idea whether the Pacers will want to keep him out. It's not a huge game, and the Hornets' best player is a little shaken. Not to mention they don't have much of a frontcourt, so Croshere wouldn't be needed at all for this game. He'll probably play against Detroit.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

In the past I would say this is a given, but I've been watching the Hornets play, and they have alot of heart, and will definetly not give up without a fight, no matter where they play...

It's still a surprise to me that they have a better record than we do right now, but that doesn't happen by accident, they have a very good team, which I expect to be in the playoffs, and this is going to be a very good, and fun game...

Hope we don't take them for granted, because if we do we're gonna lose...

Pacers 102- Hornets 96....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 99
Hornets 93


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

should be a good game. I really like Paul, Snyder and West. And who doesn't like a guy named Speedy?

Tough luck though Speedy, PaceCars win 92-86


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

This should be a great one to watch.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

95-87 Pacers


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 96

Hornets 94


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We take this one, 98-86... I think we are a little more seasoned and that, paired with playing at home, will make the transition back from the break easier for us. Shouldn't be too close.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hornets 99, Pacers 94 -- if Paul will play

Hornets 91, Pacers 97 -- if Paul won't play


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

pacers 95 
hornets 90


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see this first meeting of the season between these teams. 

Hornets 87
Pacers 84


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

93-78 Pacers...

Chris Paul could do some damage...

but LOOK OUT FOR:

Doug West... the boy is my current pick for most improved player in 2006... AKA the Jermaine O'Neal Award :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> 93-78 Pacers...
> 
> Chris Paul could do some damage...
> 
> ...


You mean David West?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> You mean David West?


LOL... Yes... who the heck is doug west?.. I know there is one...

I really knew his name...promise :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

19 all

1:30 left in the first. I haven't been paying much attention, I think AJ's been playing all right.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

23-21 Pacers lead at the end of the first.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

IND 0.0 Offensive Rebound by Danny Granger 
IND 0.0 Danny Granger made Tip-in (2 PTS) 

Nice Danny!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

From what little I've seen of the game so far, our jump shot doesn't seem to be falling.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:laugh:


jermaine7fan said:


> LOL... Yes... who the heck is doug west?.. I know there is one...
> 
> I really knew his name...promise :biggrin:


 :laugh:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Granger dropped 10 in the second on perfect shooting... he's having a game. AJ is looking good again.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ with the steal and dunks it!!!  I love this man!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice start of the 3rd quarter, 57-43 lead :banana:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jones is ice cold lately....


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What did Pollard do, why was he ejected?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice and easy win again. Let's hope we can beat the Pistons again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 97-75 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 29
Auggie- 15
Pacerholic- 26
Larry Legend- 20
JayRedd- 16
Pacersthebest- 14
rock747- 20
absolutebest- 22
Jermaniac Fan- DQ'd
jdohman- 17
girllovesthegame- DQ'd
jermaine7fan- 7

Winner- jermaine7fan


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Granger had a MONSTER game shooting 8-9 from the field for 22 points to go along with 11 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals and a block.

Excellent game!!


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2003)

jermaine7fan said:


> LOL... Yes... who the heck is doug west?.. I know there is one...
> 
> I really knew his name...promise :biggrin:


Doug West was a shooting guard for the Timberwolves during the mid-90's he had a few double digit PPG seasons.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great win again for your team!!! Granger is proving to be a great pick for you guys. Great double double for him. And Peja has been playing well for you as well. Good to see him fit your system. Johnson and Jackson were of course their usual. Nice team win! Congrats! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Dick Vitale on Danny Granger's coast-to-coast play... "Oh, the coast-to-coast dipsy-doo, baby! The kid is going to be special! He's a diaper dandy! A three S man... super... sensational... superb!!"

I love this kid!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Holy Hell, I just saw AJ's dunk on Sports Center....I thought it was Freddie when I saw it...HOLY CRAP it was AJ! What a nasty dunk!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Dick Vitale on Danny Granger's coast-to-coast play... "Oh, the coast-to-coast dipsy-doo, baby! The kid is going to be special! He's a diaper dandy! A three S man... super... sensational... superb!!"



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:...

I forgot we had a game tonight, I can't believe I missed it, but it's real nice to see that we had a very good game, and just continue to roll....

Another great win at home, and there's not much more I can say about The Gift that hasen't already been said....the kid's simply amazing.... :cheers: :cheers: ...

and thanx for the kind words J.A.... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Holy Hell, I just saw AJ's dunk on Sports Center....I thought it was Freddie when I saw it...HOLY CRAP it was AJ! What a nasty dunk!


His body does not indicate that he can rise up like that. That was shocking!! A.J. is a beast right now. He's playing more like Dennis Johnson... and that dunk was more like Kevin Johnson. Who is this animal? He's on :fire:!


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

AJ is pretty solid isnt he? The man looks like he is built like a tank. I am glad this game we did not slack off and we blew them out.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> His body does not indicate that he can rise up like that. That was shocking!! A.J. is a beast right now. He's playing more like Dennis Johnson... and that dunk was more like Kevin Johnson. Who is this animal? He's on :fire:!


Indeed I was wrong when I thought that he should be traded in order to get ride of him and get more playing time for "those" who deserve it, but I then again everybody make mistakes... To be short I like what I am seeing when I wach Pacers games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Holy Hell, I just saw AJ's dunk on Sports Center....I thought it was Freddie when I saw it...HOLY CRAP it was AJ! What a nasty dunk!


I saw that on Sports Center, also. I first saw AJ dunk 2 years ago, and was wondering how someone so short and fat could get that. Easily the best dunk of his career.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

awesome game by granger  8/9 shooting, 22points 6 OFFensive boards, 11 total

great win!! 6-1 in the 7 home games, shoulda been 7-0 if we didnt throw that stupid loss against the spurs


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Winner- jermaine7fan


YESSSSSSS!

I FINALLY WON!

I figured that I prolly had a good chance... while I was watching.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Scott said:


> Doug West was a shooting guard for the Timberwolves during the mid-90's he had a few double digit PPG seasons.


Thanks buddy... see... I knew there was one


----------

